# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Türklerin yaşadığı mahallede asbest tehlikesi

## sngl

Hollandan'nın Utrecht kentinde yabancıların yoğun olarak yaşadığı Kanaleneiland adlı mahallenin büyük bir bölümü, mahallede ortaya çıkan asbest yüzünden boşaltıldı.

Dün gece 50 kadar evi güvenlik gerekçesiyle boşaltan polisin evlere giriş çıkışları da yasakladığı bildirildi. Büyük bölümünü Türklerin ve Faslıların oluşturduğu mahallenin sakinleri geceyi otelde geçirmek zorunda kaldı. 

Utrecht Belediye Başkan Yardımcısı Gilbert Isabella, asbest tehlikesi altında olan evlerin sayısının 100 kadar olduğunu, risk almamak için evleri boşalttıklarını kaydetti. 

Asbest tehlikesinin mahallede bulunan iki evde geçen hafta yapılan tamirat sırasında ortaya çıktığı belirtildi. Yetkililer, söz konusu püskürtme asbestin, apartmanların kaplamalarında yalıtım amaçlı kullanıldığını açıkladı. 

"Evime dönmek istemiyorum" 

Evine giriş izni verilmeyen ve ailesiyle otelde kalan Durmuş Kaya, AA muhabirine yaptığı açıklamada, psikolojik olarak baskı altında olduklarını söyledi. Ailece dört gündür otelde kaldıklarını belirten Kaya, ne zaman geri döneceklerini bilmediklerini ifade etti. 

Herhangi bir sağlık taramasından geçmediklerini ve psikolojik bir yardım almadıklarını kaydeden Kaya, "Evime dönmek istemiyorum. Asbest tüm eşyalara bulaşmıştır. Ne kadar temizlenebilir ki. Bu yüzden yetkililerle görüşürek bize başka bir ev bulmalarını isteyeceğim" dedi. 

Tamamen boşaltılan yaklaşık 50 dairelik blokta Türk ve Faslıların çoğunlukta olduğunu bildiren Durmuş Kaya, aslında asbest tehklikesinin geçen hafta ortaya çıktığını ama kamuoyuna yeni duyurulduğunu ileri sürdü. 

Kendilerine geçen hafta bir uyarı yazısı geldiğini belirten Kaya, şunları söyledi: 

-"O iki dairede tamirat 16 Temmuz'da başladı. İki gün sonra işçiler tamirata ara verdiler ve ertesi gün, yani 19 Temmuz'da bize kapı ve pencerleri kapatma talimatı verildi. Maskeli kişiler gelerek asbest ölçümü yaptı. Ardından bize evi boşaltmamız gerektiği söylendi. O günden bu yana oteldeyiz. Aslında bize geç haber verdiler. Belki de asbest bulaşmış bize, bilemiyoruz."

----------

